# what are you currently listening in LP non classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

France NOX EARLY 80 noise-rock art rock/pagan industrial an Lp called Crowd it'S AWESOME, I HAD THERE LIVE AT LA MANUFACTURE decade ago, but sold iit grrr i hate myself for stupid weed


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Crust ''sacred heart'' classic released a noise-rock band of texas as far as i know


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Didier Lockwood ‎- Surya

Incredible fusion violinist!


----------

